# Buchempfehlung: Servlets, JSP, Struts, JSTL



## J-K- (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

könnt ihr mir eine Buchempfehlung nennen?

Vor allem eben für Servlets, Beans, JSP, JSTL, Struts.

Schon mal danke


----------



## bronks (21. Mai 2006)

Die Bücher von der SunPress sind durchgehend gut und die Enterprise Blueprints auf den Internetseiten von Sun sind auch sehr gut und kommen ohne unnötiges herumgesülze gleich zur Sache.


----------



## PE (25. Mai 2006)

Für Servlet JSP
Core Servlets und JavaServerPages
und 
More Servlets und JavaServerPages
von Marty Hall
aus dem Sun-Verlag in deutsch von Markt+Technik.
Sehr pragmatisch, gute Erklärungen, nützliche Code-Beispiele.

Für JSTL: JSTL  in Action  Manning Verlag  (Englisch) (Einsteiger + Profis)

Für Struts: Struts Recipes Manning Verlag (Englisch) 
Das Struts-Buch  ist nicht unbedingt für Einsteiger empfehlenswert- aber sehr gut wenn man sich schon
etwas auskennt.
Such mal nach Struts Tutorials im WEB , da gibt es einiges das auch für Einsteiger nützlich ist.

Peter


----------



## Mörketid (30. Mai 2006)

also ich kann eigentlich auch die head first reihe emfehlen! soll sich zwar angeblich nicht als nachschlagewerk eignen, ich finde aber, es eignet sich prima.

gruß


----------

